# Changing Folder Names



## Telescopist (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm watching Laura Shoe's video "One Solution to Organizing Images". I have all of my images stored on an external hard drive in what is called the "Permanent Pictures Folder". I'd like to revise the way my images are organized applying her own personal method. The first thing I did was rename "Permanent Pictures Folder" to "Photo Library". I did not venture any farther then that simple task.  However, my intention is to eventually develop drop down lists by year, event, and location. The problem that arose immediately was when I went into Explorer and renamed "Permanent Pictures Folder" to "Photo Library" the new label did not show up in LR. Even more alarming was the fact that there were question marks by all of the images. Fortunately, I performed a backup before I attempted to rename the folder and was able to open up the original catalog. So everything is cool for now. I did not change the location of any images which I know from previous experience is not a wise move. All I did was change the name of the master folder. I'm wondering what I did that created this problem. TIA.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 1, 2016)

If you do not renew your folders in LR, then LR will still be looking for the old folder names.  Use the LR Folder panel to rename your folders and all will be well.  If "Permanent Pictures Folder" does not show in the folder panel, Use the "Show Parent Folder" until it does show


----------



## Telescopist (Mar 1, 2016)

clee01l said:


> If you do not renew your folders in LR, then LR will still be looking for the old folder names.  Use the LR Folder panel to rename your folders and all will be well.  If "Permanent Pictures Folder" does not show in the folder panel, Use the "Show Parent Folder" until it does show


Sorry Cletus, I'm a bit dense. Could you please walk me through the process of renewing my folders? I'm still searching for the LR Folder panel. Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 1, 2016)

Telescopist said:


> I'm watching Laura Shoe's video "One Solution to Organizing Images". I have all of my images stored on an external hard drive in what is called the "Permanent Pictures Folder". I'd like to revise the way my images are organized applying her own personal method. The first thing I did was rename "Permanent Pictures Folder" to "Photo Library". I did not venture any farther then that simple task.  However, my intention is to eventually develop drop down lists by year, event, and location. The problem that arose immediately was when I went into Explorer and renamed "Permanent Pictures Folder" to "Photo Library" the new label did not show up in LR. Even more alarming was the fact that there were question marks by all of the images. Fortunately, I performed a backup before I attempted to rename the folder and was able to open up the original catalog. So everything is cool for now. I did not change the location of any images which I know from previous experience is not a wise move. All I did was change the name of the master folder. I'm wondering what I did that created this problem. TIA.



You have to tell Lightroom that the name of the folder has changed. In the Lightroom Library Module, right-click on the original folder in the left panel. Then choose 'Update Folder Location' from the pop-up menu. Select the renamed folder in the dialog that follows and Lightroom will understand that you renamed it. It will show you the new name and all the question marks are gone.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 1, 2016)

Telescopist said:


> Sorry Cletus, I'm a bit dense. Could you please walk me through the process of renewing my folders? I'm still searching for the LR Folder panel. Thanks


In the Library Module there are panels along the left side.  One is labeled "Folders". 





  If the folder labeled "Permanent Pictures Folder" does not show, right click on the top most folder and choose "Show Parent Folder".  Repeat this process until the folder named "Permanent Pictures Folder" does show.  Right click on that and choose "Rename" from the menu.


----------



## Telescopist (Mar 1, 2016)

I believe I got that far. However, another problem exists. When I performed an import, I ended up with a voluminous amount of duplicates. As can be readily seen in this screen shot. How can I get rid of the duplicates. I'm not looking forward to scrolling through 13,000 images in order to manually delete them!


----------



## Telescopist (Mar 1, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You have to tell Lightroom that the name of the folder has changed. In the Lightroom Library Module, right-click on the original folder in the left panel. Then choose 'Update Folder Location' from the pop-up menu. Select the renamed folder in the dialog that follows and Lightroom will understand that you renamed it. It will show you the new name and all the question marks are gone.


Thank you for your help. I have run into additional problems that I mention in this thread.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 1, 2016)

Nobody said anything about importing.  You do not need to re-import anything.   Can you get to a backup catalog that represents the state of your files BEFORE you attempted to rename folders?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 1, 2016)

The question is how that could happen. Normally Lightroom will detect duplicates and refuse to import the same image twice, so it seems you really do have multiple copies of all your images on that hard disk. Try to find this out first before doing anything in Lightroom.


----------



## Telescopist (Mar 2, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> The question is how that could happen. Normally Lightroom will detect duplicates and refuse to import the same image twice, so it seems you really do have multiple copies of all your images on that hard disk. Try to find this out first before doing anything in Lightroom.


I believe the source of my trouble is that I was copying the images as a DNG. It is obviously my error that I didn't notice this beforehand. I have gone into Explorer and have confirmed to my satisfaction that I do not have multiple images with the caveat that I have backed up images into other folders.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 2, 2016)

Telescopist said:


> I believe the source of my trouble is that I was copying the images as a DNG. It is obviously my error that I didn't notice this beforehand. I have gone into Explorer and have confirmed to my satisfaction that I do not have multiple images with the caveat that I have backed up images into other folders.



And then you imported those backup folders into Lightroom too, I suppose. I would advise you to remove those backup folders from Lightroom again (don't worry, removing a folder from Lightroom will only delete it from the catalog, not from the disk), otherwise you'll get confused about what is an original and what is a backup. I would also advise to move the backup folders to another disk. Having backups on the same disk as originals is not very safe. If you get a problem with that disk, both your originals _and_ your backups are at risk.


----------



## Telescopist (Mar 2, 2016)

Cletus,
I created a mess which began I'm afraid when I upgraded from LR 5 to LR 6. Obviously this is not a LR 6 problem but rather mine. I am relatively new to this software. I have created a new catalog called PHOTO LIBRARY. My intention is to emulate Laura Shoe's methodology for organizing photos. Yesterday I performed this task in Explorer. I simply renamed the folder This is where my troubles began not that Ms Shoe had any hand in it. I went into Explorer and changed the name of my master folder from "Permanent Picture Folder" to PHOTO LIBRARY. What I did to create a mess is a blurry memory. All I 'know' is that LR 6 in Import function could not 'see' the new labeling.  This morning I have made some moderate progress creating a new Catalog called PHOTO LIBRARY. I did this in LR not in Explorer. But strange things continue to occur. Attached are two screen shots. I am working in LR 5.7 again. I cannot get LR 6 to open. If ever I could, I'd like for LR 6 to use this new Catalog which is a work in progress re: LR 5.  Sorry for all of the drama. As with most people, I am competent in some areas and not so competent in others. The first screen shot indicates that I am working in a LR 6 Catalog whereas when I open up Help it indicates that I am in LR 5.7. The second screen shot is self explanatory.  Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Telescopist (Mar 2, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> And then you imported those backup folders into Lightroom too, I suppose. I would advise you to remove those backup folders from Lightroom again (don't worry, removing a folder from Lightroom will only delete it from the catalog, not from the disk), otherwise you'll get confused about what is an original and what is a backup. I would also advise to move the backup folders to another disk. Having backups on the same disk as originals is not very safe. If you get a problem with that disk, both your originals _and_ your backups are at risk.


Thank you. I'll get on it.


----------

